# Edible Insects site



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I got distracted from working on wildlife rehab class homework by searching for sites selling edible insects (I have weird hobbies, it seems :lol: ). I thought there was the possibility they'd have a larger variety, and if the insects are safe for human consumption, should be fine for hedgehogs. I found this site - http://www.thailandunique.com/edible-insects-bugs I know some of the ones I clicked on mentioned flavoring, seasoning, etc. But some of them are just toasted/dehydrated (which, you could maybe rehydrate since freeze-dried bugs are bad in large amounts), and I didn't know maybe if you sent an email to the company, they could do special orders of just plain roasted bugs instead of flavored ones. Just wanted to share and get other thoughts/opinions on whether this would be a good site to get a larger variety of insects! I know the prices are a bit expensive too, but hey, to get a larger variety of insects for your hedgie, it'd be kind of fun...or even just as special treats.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Interesting! I'm going to bookmark this for later.

Funny that the mealworms are sold out. Looks like they're popular with humans, too!


----------



## eskye (Oct 5, 2012)

Just go to any reptile/amphibian supply. They should be cheap, bulk, and with the option to buy cultures. Bugs for human consumption may or may not be good for hedgehogs - I haven't seen the list. Josh's frogs has a very well stocked site, and I love the company rainbow mealworms. Rainbow mealworms often gives out 1k free meal worms to their customers. I think I've gotten about 10,000 worms from them for free the past few years.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, I know mealworms are pretty easy to come by. Mealworms, crickets, wax worms, and dubia roaches seem to be the most common feeder insects that are easier to find. I was trying to find sites that offer things besides those, in case you wanted more variety or something. Personally, the only pet stores near me only sell the common feeders. Thanks for the suggestion of Josh's Frogs, they do have a lot more! Gonna bookmark that site for the future too. And yeah, that was the other thing I wasn't sure about - how many of the insects listed on the site I linked would actually be healthy/not dangerous for hedgehogs. I don't think I'd feed any of the scorpions.


----------



## eskye (Oct 5, 2012)

Definitely feed things that are meant for animal consumption, especially to avoid seasonings and all that. Scorpions are generally edible, and can be fed to animals, but can be hard to chew and digest, so good call. Sticking to soft bodied or at least species without too much chitin would be best for digestion. Phoenix worms, maggots, other roach species, hornworms, Isopods, and beetles should all be of appropriate size (given they're fed at the right age). I also know they have a lot of dry food, like freeze dried grasshoppers and such. I would also think that canned snails and silkworms would be appropriate, though I'm not entirely sure. I feed the exoterra snails to my herps.

Josh's frogs can be expensive for shipping, so you might find the types you want to try and do comparison shopping.


----------



## Amlinals (Jul 26, 2012)

Just watch because sometimes a bug's natural diet makes them unacceptable for lizards for example but would probably be fine for people. Like hornworms for example - as far as i've heard, their natural diet of tomato or tobacco plants makes them toxic for lizards so ones intended as feeders have to be raised on a safe chow instead.


----------



## eskye (Oct 5, 2012)

Amlinals said:


> Just watch because sometimes a bug's natural diet makes them unacceptable for lizards for example but would probably be fine for people. Like hornworms for example - as far as i've heard, their natural diet of tomato or tobacco plants makes them toxic for lizards so ones intended as feeders have to be raised on a safe chow instead.


This is why one should buy from an animal feeder site, since they are raised on safe foods. Tomatoes are toxic to mammals as well, though it takes much larger quantities.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ah, definitely good points to consider as well, thank you! I was already planning to avoid the hornworms, just in case. I suppose if I ever email/message the company to inquire about whether some of the insects could be made with just dry roasting and no seasonings, I could ask about the diet fed to the insects as well. And whether I buy them or not depends on whether they're willing to tell me that information, or what the insects are fed. I know I've seen other sites (when researching bearded dragons awhile ago) that sell phoenix worms, so I'll definitely continue to look around when I eventually go insect-shopping for a hedgie again. I really want to try the canned snails too! I know someone on here used to feed them to her hogs, and I'd love to give them a try. Possibly the canned caterpillars too.


----------



## eskye (Oct 5, 2012)

Hornworms are great food, just buy them from an animal site. Guaranteed tomato free. They're usually expensive, though so they're only occasional treats in my home. I'll be starting a culture for them this summer, I just need a little more space for the moth's flight cage.

Phoenix worms are an A+ in my book. Maggots can sometimes cause bloating, but phoenix worms are less of pus-bags than other larvae. They're also packed with calcium. I'm glad canned snails are viable, I've got some sitting in the fridge at the moment. I'll try them out tonight. You get a ton in a $5 can, and I don't usually feed enough before they go bad. I'll be glad to let the hedgies in on the goods so there's less waste.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I forget, are butter worms the same thing as phoenix worms? I remember reading both names while doing beardie research, but my memory's failing me on whether they were different things or the same. And let us know how your hedgies feel about snails!


----------



## eskye (Oct 5, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> I forget, are butter worms the same thing as phoenix worms? I remember reading both names while doing beardie research, but my memory's failing me on whether they were different things or the same. And let us know how your hedgies feel about snails!


The hogs ignored the snails. My little girl turned up her nose at the snails and went rooting for mealworms.

Butter worms aren't the same. They're fatty like waxworms, and a bit bigger. They're interesting in that they spin a silky web around themselves to make a burrow. I think they're a bit healthier than waxworms, but still a fatty treat. They're also orange - kind of pretty. Phoenix worms are smaller, flatter, and white.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ah, okay. Thanks for clarifying! And awww, silly hogs. XD


----------



## GailC (Aug 20, 2011)

Phoenix worms are really high in calcium to so keep that in mind if you plan on using them. Anyone feed superworms? Thats what my mom gives her adults, some really like them. Seems like it would be easy to feed a couple of those instead of a bunch of mealies.


----------



## eskye (Oct 5, 2012)

GailC said:


> Phoenix worms are really high in calcium to so keep that in mind if you plan on using them. Anyone feed superworms? Thats what my mom gives her adults, some really like them. Seems like it would be easy to feed a couple of those instead of a bunch of mealies.


I've tried supers and giant mealworms, but keep in mind that it is actually much harder to digest them. Also, superworms need to have their heads crushed. If you feed them to a scaleless animal like your hedgehog, their pincers will be able to get at them. It's unpleasant enough to be pinched myself by them, I'd feel sorry for the hogs. Anyway, supers and giant mealies are known to cause digestive tract issues when not fed in moderation to the right kinds of animals. I'd sooner say stick to mealworms for beginners, especially since mealies are so much easier to culture.


----------

